# Can someone that listen lossless music send me a PM?



## Mazamin (Dec 9, 2015)

In title
(Mods delete if this is not allowed)


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2015)

You want someone with a setup (and ears) that can listen to lossless music to help you with by listening to something you have/made? Or do you want someone that listens to lossless music to PM you either some lossless music or a place to find it?

Personally the only time I do lossless is if I am mastering something, the rest of the time it is a waste of bandwidth as most people can not tell on normal gear if the lossy stuff was done properly. Not to mention the whole power tools, concerts and loud engines thing means my already poor hearing is worse.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 9, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> You want someone with a setup (and ears) that can listen to lossless music to help you with by listening to something you have/made? Or do you want someone that listens to lossless music to PM you either some lossless music or a place to find it?
> 
> Personally the only time I do lossless is if I am mastering something, the rest of the time it is a waste of bandwidth as most people can not tell on normal gear if the lossy stuff was done properly. Not to mention the whole power tools, concerts and loud engines thing means my already poor hearing is worse.


The second one


----------



## migles (Dec 9, 2015)

don't understand why it is not allowed...

well i had a few albums of my favorite artists in lossless, if you are asking if i notice the difference between a 320kbp mp3 (not badly ripped) and a flac, i don't notice at all.. maybe my ears are not trained enough. however in spectograms like audacity, they show that there is sometimes huge differences

(ho.. you want a place to download flacs.. yes, that is not allwoed.. unless its free license music...)


----------



## Issac (Jan 3, 2016)

I listen to lossless (flac files), and strive to have my whole music library in flac. I don't hear much of a difference, I'll admit that. But storage isn't an issue, and I want to keep my digital collection in the best quality for the future.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 3, 2016)

You can only really notice the difference if you have proper good equipment and genuine FLAC/lossless audio tracks because MP3s converted to FLAC won't magically make it sound any better. But I digress, I'll send you one as a sample.

Also, Sennheiser > Beats


----------



## yusuo (Jan 3, 2016)

I listen to flac alot, my 350w speakers help me pick up the subtle differences and I have noticed small things in some of my favourite songs that I haven't heard in 320 mp3 files


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 12, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You can only really notice the difference if you have proper good equipment and genuine FLAC/lossless audio tracks because MP3s converted to FLAC won't magically make it sound any better. But I digress, I'll send you one as a sample.
> 
> Also, Sennheiser > Beats


Ha beats...you're just paying for Dr. Dre's name. You can get similar quality for about $50 instead of $200


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 12, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Ha beats...you're just paying for Dr. Dre's name. You can get similar quality for about $50 instead of $200


It's like the Apple Watch which is basically a bluetooth device for the iPhone or in other words, like a remote play device. People here are paying for the brand and design than anything else.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Ha beats...you're just paying for Dr. Dre's name. You can get similar quality for about $50 instead of $200


Err, I got BETTER for that price actually.


----------

